# black water 10/5/13



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Launched as usual before daylight, hardly any wind at all, fog blanketing the water...VERY quite and still, you could have heard a pin drop this morning.

Started off as usual throwing the spook for some pre-dawn action, had a couple of hits landed & photo'd the 2 fish in the pics. Then stopped taking pictures as the trout really turned on just as the sun was rising.

Caught 7-8 trout real fast almost w/ every cast. Nothing big...most about 12 - 15".

THEN...heard what sounded like flipper smashing mullet...turned around to look across the bay and I swear I'm NOT LYING...10-12 explosions all over the bay. Must have been a 1/4 mile radius of total fish smashing chaos.

I said WOO HOO!...the bull reds have arrived...took off towards the surface commotion...managed to get close enough w/o spooking whatever was busting bait...Threw the trusty spook in the general direction, a few feet walking it and BAM!...threw the damn lure 3-4 ft. outta the water, when it landed...BAM!..Bam!!...finally hooked up...short hard run, the hook pulls. Throw back into the action and immediately got hit again.
This time gave the fish a milla-second or so longer before I jacked him up!

Set the hook hard 3-4 times and the fish takes off...drag screaming...I'm using a Mitchell 300 w/ 12# line and 15# leader...

This fish is taking line faster than I can catch him w/ my trolling motor...for a second I could see the spool starting to show...OMG!...what did I hang...

to shorten the story, finally started making progress gaining line...got the fish close enough to see what it was...turned out to be a HUGE jack crevalle. There must have been a school of dozens out there.
The one I hooked up w/ I estimated 40 - 45#, he was over 4ft. long.

Just as he was tiring he took one last hard run next to the boat and my double-uni knot failed. I figured the smaller 12# line finally cut thru the leader under pressure. total fight time was just over 20 min. before I lost him.

My arms ached, sure would have liked to get him in for a photo.
BUT...the jacks are out in force in upper BW bay. live bait, big surface popper and a strong rod/reel will land them for you.

Came home after that.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thanks good report

Big daddy's diesel service


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

What a morning you had. Great report, not, damn shame you lost your spook.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Mac.
Yep that ole spook had lots of teeth marks in her. Sure got my money's worth. I might have to go back next week w/ my pier rod if they hang around that long.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Sounds fun. I remember days like that. Not having a boat really stinks.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome. Those big jacks wil test your will. I need to get back out there.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BF: U remind me of George Clooney in the movie "Perfect Storm" when he says, "I ALWAYS get the fish."

Were u in that same place? Weather permitting, I'll be there Wednesday morning before sun rise...

I've been pulled back and forth across the river by large Jack Crevalles. It's definately a fight to the death. 

I'm awaiting your report on the the Bull Reds and Gator Trout!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert E.

I sure thought I had that one.
By same place, that could be one of many, PM sent.
I haven't caught a big trout in a long time...but always searching, thanks.


----------



## jwhitefish (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice Catch! I Might Just Have To Make A Trip Out To Blackwater! I Have Read About Blackwater Being Stocked With Striper.. Do You Know If This Is True? I Would Love To Catch Some.
P.s. Sorry About The Capital Letters.. I'm On My Phone And For some Reason Its Doing This.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

jwhitefish said:


> Nice Catch! I Might Just Have To Make A Trip Out To Blackwater! I Have Read About Blackwater Being Stocked With Striper.. Do You Know If This Is True? I Would Love To Catch Some.
> P.s. Sorry About The Capital Letters.. I'm On My Phone And For some Reason Its Doing This.


Stripers, yes...rare (IMO) to catch one this time of yr.
The colder weather is best for them around here.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

isn't a 14inch trout undersized ? just saying.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

beachsceneguy said:


> isn't a 14inch trout undersized ? just saying.


Why yes it is.

Didn't say I KEPT any fish.

But thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Barefoot

Did you see these jacks south of the interstate? I haven't seen them in BW in while. Dang work is getting in the way of morning fishing.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Barefoot
> 
> Did you see these jacks south of the interstate? I haven't seen them in BW in while. Dang work is getting in the way of morning fishing.


Yes sir...that's where I've been playing around for the last few days. Dang jacks took 2 lures from me.

They're killing the mullet and whatever else they're chasing...it's a blast to watch.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have to work, but I'm sending the old man after them! That's almost right behind their house! Thanks for the repot.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey barefoot,
Did you have any luck out there today?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Hey barefoot,
> Did you have any luck out there today?


didn't go...but I'm headed out in the a.m.
Looking for some big trout at a different spot.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I went. Got wet!!! Headed south in the bay with a strong east wind blowing white caps into my boat. Bay, Peterson, and Shields Points produced 2 light hits. Then north of the bridge, Bagdad, and Moccason Cut with only one hard hit on a spinner bait. Overcast, wind, rough water but still a GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Desert Eagle said:


> I went. Got wet!!! Headed south in the bay with a strong east wind blowing white caps into my boat. Bay, Peterson, and Shields Points produced 2 light hits. Then north of the bridge, Bagdad, and Moccason Cut with only one hard hit on a spinner bait. Overcast, wind, rough water but still a GREAT DAY!!!


Hey where is Shields point?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

R2P0:

Shields Point - head south under I-10, immediately under the bridge, west bank - there is a green channel marker on Shields Point. If you pass it, ur directly east of the 3 sunken barges...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Never knew it was called that, haven't caught much there in the past. Has it produced anything good for you in the past?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Suspected duplicate..

R2P0:
First of all, I've had a VERY dry season this year. I've caught the least amount if fish this year than ever before. May have bee the rain; but then, Barefoot limits out on Specks and Reds on numerous occasions - and I fish his spots using identical baits -- GO FIGURE!!!

Shields Point has been healthy on occasion - with a rapid outgoing tide. Water gets very swift there. Lipless cranks has been best lure. Follow that bank on around to the homes/docks and you can pick up a Flounder.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> Suspected duplicate..
> 
> R2P0:
> but then, Barefoot limits out on Specks and Reds on numerous occasions - and I fish his spots using identical baits QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## fishinforfun (Oct 12, 2013)

*trying to post a picture to ask what kind of fish*

caught on the shore this morning. unsure of what kind of fish it is. how do i post a picture?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Desert Eagle said:


> Suspected duplicate..
> 
> R2P0:
> First of all, I've had a VERY dry season this year. I've caught the least amount if fish this year than ever before. May have bee the rain; but then, Barefoot limits out on Specks and Reds on numerous occasions - and I fish his spots using identical baits -- GO FIGURE!!!
> ...


Lipless crank, You mainly catch specks on that? I throw a suspending mirrolure a lot and hardly catch any reds, and I have no luck on jerk baits!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



fishinforfun said:
 

> caught on the shore this morning. unsure of what kind of fish it is. how do i post a picture?


You either have to post from the forum runner or from a desk top. I don't post may pictures because you can't post pictures from the mobile app...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

From GENERAL DISCUSSION -- That fish is a Whiting.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Barefoot,
U cn say what u want but from what I've seen on this forum's Inshore Fishing Reports, you've caught more than anyone else this season. 

R2.0: I don't use many jerk baits. I have a few Mirror Lure suspending twitchers that I use during Winter. But the absolute BEST Winter bait is BASNBUD's home made blades - bouncing them off the bottom in 30' holes...

The sunken barges are really south of Shields Point but some Reds hang out around them on occasion.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> Barefoot,
> U cn say what u want but from what I've seen on this forum's Inshore Fishing Reports, you've caught more than anyone else this season.
> 
> R2.0: I don't use many jerk baits. I have a few Mirror Lure suspending twitchers that I use during Winter. But the absolute BEST Winter bait is BASNBUD's home made blades - bouncing them off the bottom in 30' holes...
> ...


Well I appreciate that, but I know some other guys who out fish me...they just don't post.

I use jerk baits and catch everything inshore, bay and gulf on them. LOVE them... my favorite for inshore is the original #13 rapala or the newer flattie version in blk/silver.

My biggest trout are all caught in winter, deep holes working the same MR-17 as I do the rest of the yr. or by trolling the rapala just under the surface.

The real secret to fishing for trout is to fish for them like they are schooling bass in the 1-2 lb. range. If you can key in on what you would do for bass in that situation...you can catch trout. I've found reds will eat anything they can catch if they're feeding.


----------



## fishinforfun (Oct 12, 2013)

That fish IS a whiting!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## fishinforfun (Oct 12, 2013)

When do pompano run down here? Any good spots to try and catch?


----------

